# HELSINKI, Awesome by Design!



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

You don’t have to be a design freak to love Helsinki, but it will definitely help! It’s a smaller capital city where most sights are tightly packed within a relatively small area, and it’s the perfect counterpoint to a visit to Saint Petersburg just down the road. 

It may lack the Russian city’s huge palaces and grandiose avenues, but it’s also a much friendlier, welcoming place. It won’t take your breath away, but everything seems to have been built on a human scale, and with both coziness and practicality in mind. 

Finnish design is not about luxury, at least not in Finland! You can check design pieces out to enjoy them at home in the local library, and some of the chairs and lamps you see in fancy shops elsewhere are the same ones used in public schools and clinics in their home country. 

So, let’s dive right in and check out the design district first. Those museums and churches can wait while we see the shops, even if we don’t buy anything! (What? Did you think we could go on cool trips AND on shopping sprees, too? Get real!) :lol:





















Besides of the shops and cool eateries, the main focus of the design district is of course, the Design Museum, housed in a beautiful early 20th Century building. 



























The design shops do tend to concentrate in the Pinavuori neighborhood, just South of downtown but actually, the design district is more of a city tourist board ploy; the whole central area is full of them. Here, some scenes of Pinavuori and the neighboring Bulevardi avenue. It surprised me how many dads were around with their kids, without the wives or girlfriends on a Summer weekend afternoon. Cute!























































Just down the street from the Design Museum, the small Museum of Finnish Architecture. (So I lied, there will be museums! :lol













And, (sorry, I lied again!) let’s check out churches! These are the German church (red brick) and the “Old” church (wooden).



















One of the nicest surprises (to ignorant me, anyway) about Helsinki was its abundance of Jugendstil (art nouveau) architecture! :banana:





















We’ll continue our tour soon. Well, maybe not so soon! :lol:

Nähdään myöhemmin!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Helsinki; well done :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

They say Helsinki is a boring city. It doesn't look so to me...It's definitely somewhere I'd like to visit. kay:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

wow!! great photos! Helsinki is definitely nice city


----------



## Hourglassnebula (Aug 14, 2015)

Flawless... Never got a chance to Visit Finland, but boy these photos are delicious :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Scenes downtown. 





















































The heart of central Helsinki is definitely Senate square. The whole area was rebuilt during the times of Russian domination, and efforts were made to imitate the grand neoclassical styles of Saint Petersburg, the imperial capital back then. 





















The big landmark in the square, towering above the whole central area, is the Lutheran Catheral (Tuomiokirkko). Even if the interior is basically bare walls, the size and the shapes are impressive anyway!



















More scenes downtown. Check out the nice version of nordic art nouveau style!





















Probably the most visible of Helsinki's art nouveau buildings is the Central Station. The angular style almost looks like art déco in places... but it's a couple of decades older than that.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Helsinki really does look quite imperial - but very relaxed and civilised too.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates about Helsinki :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice thread about Helsinki. Have never been to Finland.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

It's not really my favourite nordic capital, but we still have a detailed picture of the train station hanging in our living room. One of the greatest railway stations in Europe!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks guys! Ben, I wanted to get that same angle of the giants at the station, but the sun was never quite in the right position, so light wasn't cooperating... :lol:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice mix of architecture...what a neat and quite interesting city.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

An eye opener indeed.........thanx..kay::uh:kay:kay:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A very nice thread.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice and orderly and beautiful shots.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More of central Helsinki, mostly on and around Senator Square!

























































































































More of the city's beautiful art nouveau architecture



















The beautiful Kiasma museum of contemporary art.























That's it for now... more later!


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Very interesting register of this splendid capital, thanks for sharing


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Pretty Helsinki!







The National Museum of Finland is a beautiful art nouveau structure, featuring both historic and cultural exhibits. 

































The Museum of Natural History is a predictable collection of whale bones, stuffed animals and rocks. You know, great stuff! 













Nordic art nouveau







Contemporary architecture






The Helsinki Music Center and immediate area













Back downtown







Walking past the pretty Bulevardi area towards the Hietlahden market hall. 















And here we are, in the market, a much less touristy experience than the Old Market Hall on the waterfront


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice update from Helsinki :cheers:


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Interesting city, i like it.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Hell...yes....sinki.....indeed great update!!!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*City Hall*

Also on the harbour, City Hall may sound too boring to visit, but you should. It's not spectacular like other city council buildings in other European capitals, but in true Nordic fashion, it has a simple, clean design, an open-door policy, no visible security guards, and some interesting art pieces. 

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Old Market Hall*

All that running around in the harbour will make you hungry, and your best bet is eating outside, at one of the many informal places set up. But if it's too hot, or you want something more gourmet, try Old Market Hall, a beautiful heritage building. It is touristy and gets crowded!

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Aschand Café Jugend*

If you appreciate art nouveau, Helsinki is definitely a destination. But if you'd like to see more than just the pretty façades, check out Aschand Café Jugend, especially awesome if Helsinki's fickle Summer weather pushes you indoors. The restaurant is rather pricey, but the café is rather cheap. 

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Downtown*

The area around Esplanade Park and neighboring Bulevardi is Helsinki at its fanciest, most elegant. But it still very down-to-earth and not at all stuffy. This is one of the world's most egalitarian societies, after all. And in Summer, this is the core of the action, beyond the harbour. 

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

A very personal yet accurate depiction of the city I would say. Well done!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Helsinki and well done :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Mr Bricks said:


> A very personal yet accurate depiction of the city I would say. Well done!


Great. Feedback from locals is most appreciated!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The Inner Harbour, where everything happens! 

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr
Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Uspenski Cathedral*

This is the city's Russian orthodox cathedral. It's rather new by European cathedral standards, but it's definitely worth the climb uphill!

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Harbour Tour*

A quick glance at the map will reveal a tight group of islands surrounding Helsinki's core. Take advantage of this and hop on a boat for a sightseeing tour. The islands offer everything from marinas and boat clubs to open-air museums, former prisons, former and working military forts and facilities, regal manors, wooden shacks and plenty of pretty views. 

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr


Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Harbour Ferris Wheel*

OK. Avoid this like the plague. If next Summer you can tell that the windows on the wheel's cabins are a shade of blue, skip. The tinted windows not only distort the views but also ruin photos with their color. These are the few I could save through heavy editing. hno:

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Downtown Scenes*

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

An interesting thread, with some good street & people shots.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Helsinki :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*ART NOUVEAU*

More of Helsinki's whimsical take on Jugenstil.

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Athenaeum*

The Ateneum Art Museum, with its small but important European modern art collection. 

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Old Stock Exchange*

The Old Palace of the Stock Exchange, whose lobby you can visit.

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr


Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Kamppi Chapel*

The tiny but quite distinct Kamppi Chapel 

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Central City Life*

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr


Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr
Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr
Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Downtown*

Buildings and streets in downtown Helsinki

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Art Nouveau*

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*City Life*

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr

Helsinki, Finland by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Helsinki :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks, Christos! Always nice to get attention from the Mods.


----------



## Skyckcty (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice Art Deco buildings!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks, Skyckcty! But these predate art déco by at least a couple of decades. Northern art nouveau has geometrical shapes and embellisment that often resemble art déco, but in spirit, and in terms of the local ideology of the time, it is quite distinct. Art nouveau was about providing respite and a creative, playful, and more humane environment in a time of quick orbanization. Art déco, is essentially a post-WWI creation that values dynamism, speed and machines as objects of beauty.


----------

